# Men, Muscles and a Poll



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmmm...I like built fat or fit/ripped.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

VERY interesting thread.

my 2cp's 
When I was in high school I was underweight and skinny. I was about 115-120 at 5'7. I was not healthy, weak, and didn't have much energy. I also hated when people would make fun of me. 

I lifted weights, got to a normal weight, and it has really helped me health wise and as a person. I do not regret being active, getting healthier, and lifting some weights. I know this thread is about guys but for a girl I think I am only interested in women whose health is important to them. I think their health would be important to me, so it should definitely be important to them.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Skinny athletic, but the guy in the picture is such a twink it grossed me out.

I thought built-fat was underrated, so I voted for that. Skinny athletic is my ideal, though.

But the picture of my ideal guy is_ very_ specific and isn't up there...


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

MR.ED said:


> Not trying to be rude here but i'm pretty astounded by this comment. You can not have strength without muscle. Why is it then that a person who has been bed ridden for months has to go through rehab - the muscle experienced atrophy and has to be built up/strengthened...which, as some asked below, is a by-product of muscle growth. There is no way you can grow muscle without gretting stronger. True a bodybuilder (with a larger muscle mass) may not be as strong as the power lifter...but let's be real. BOTH are FAR stronger than the average joe and most of it due to they BOTH have awesome muscle mass...though the power lifter tends to have more body fat.
> 
> I'm a firefighter...i hope some day one of you has to be carried, hoisted, hauled out of a burning building and the guy who shows up is either a complete lard ass or as you say...has no muscle. lol Geesh people.
> 
> and call me vain if you wish - i'd consider it quite the compliment if i were asked to pose for a calendar (not saying i'd do it). I'm 43 and if i can look like this and it makes my wife drool and keeps us hot under the sheets....bring it.



A hot ENFJ fireman? ROWR! Sign me up! :tongue:


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

MR.ED said:


> and call me vain if you wish - i'd consider it quite the compliment if i were asked to pose for a calendar (not saying i'd do it). I'm 43 and if i can look like this and it makes my wife drool and keeps us hot under the sheets....bring it.


But isn't it depressing knowing that your wife's attraction is predicated on your muscle mass? After all, if you ever get injured and are unable to exercise, or you get old, her attraction would shift to other guys. Or hell, even if a more-ripped guy shows up one day. It seems like it would suck to have so much riding on something like that.


----------



## MR.ED (Nov 3, 2010)

timeless said:


> But isn't it depressing knowing that your wife's attraction is predicated on your muscle mass? After all, if you ever get injured and are unable to exercise, or you get old, her attraction would shift to other guys. Or hell, even if a more-ripped guy shows up one day. It seems like it would suck to have so much riding on something like that.


I see your point but let me give you some back story....i've been married for 20 years. I'm 43. I only started lifting weights when i turned 35. Trust me - i looked nothing like i do now. I started changing my body, eating habits and all the goes with it when i knew i was on the same path as my Father and all the fathers before him...diabetic, obese, heart attack. So it was for me that I made the change...but the benefits have been amazing. It's helped change me internally and externally. The confidence it's given me has been a turn on for my wife as well as my stamina in bed. But let me say this - Sex has always been hot...but now it uh....just hotter. My wife works out as well and we feel better than we've ever felt in our marriage. The energy it gives is crazy. People tell us all the time that there's no way we are in our 40s...it's keeping us young. But our marriage foundation is solid and not focused on our bodies...it's on the more important things like respect, admiration, love, lust, communication, fun and God. So the only thing riding our our physiques/bodies is our future health...and that will only give us more time (hopefully) to enjoy our lives together.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

skinny fat to chubby


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm past the point of letting my eyes choose what I find attractive. They usually tend to deceive me anyway. I like a guy who appeals to my brain and my heart, no matter what the outer package looks like. A guy who is thoughtful, a good communicator, and has some emotional integrity will impress me far more than sixpack abs these days.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Debating over personal preference goes nowhere pretty quick, as everyone has their own. I mean, I'm looking at this thread seeing theres someone who likes every type, and its only telling me what each individual likes, nothing about what people in general prefer. 

Anyway, if anyone really cares what I prefer - I really don't. The people I have been most attracted to looked very different from each other. I will say that I have never been attracted to one sort - the very muscly one, and there are some simple reasons for this: it looks vain, or aggressive. 

In all fairness, I saw a guy mention that he has to have muscle for his job, well, whatever a persons hobby or profession morphs their body into is natural, and so their form just tells a story about that person - it doesn't look like a shallow, vain guy who just wants to impress other shallow people, if theres actually a reason for it. It still looks more aggressive to me though, and I'm not attracted to aggressive men. 

tl;dr: for me, the body says something about the personality, and I typically go for the more gentle types.. which can be any body type really.. and its just my own unfair bias that I associate very muscly with aggression - as clearly its not always going to be true. 

I will select nothing on the poll.


----------



## MR.ED (Nov 3, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> A hot ENFJ fireman? ROWR! Sign me up! :tongue:


:blushed: Why thank you!


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

freakyAzie said:


> damn, why can't we choose two?  i love ripped/athletic & fit & ripped. basically, i just love masculine man! :crazy:


Because being Mister Muscle equals being masculine?

The ripped/athletic and fit/ripped, had about three tons of oil on their body, not exactly the most manly look in the world.



I like skinny/average looking guys, and abs are nice  So... athletic skinny?
But I wouldn't mind 'built fat' either.
I'll honestly take a mind over body, but I'm not really attracted to guys that are too muscular. It's often high maintenance.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Women won't care unless you're tall. Fact of life.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

^
6' ftw!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Women won't care unless you're tall. Fact of life.


Hey, my ex was 5'5 (max) and I'm 5'8....some of us are more open :tongue: .


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Women won't care unless you're tall. Fact of life.


Its annoying when someone makes a statement this general, ignoring that there are obviously exceptions, then calling it a 'fact.' How is it a fact of life when there are exceptions? The guys I have been most attracted to ranged from about my height 5'6 to 'tall' - but I was no more attracted to the tall ones than I was the ones around my own height.


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

ApolloNoUta said:


> Chubby fat. The best type for snuggling. Not anything past that though, or else that's pushing it.


Yes exactly, I agree. And it's what I voted for. I love the teddy bear types :happy:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Women won't care unless you're tall. Fact of life.


Most men are taller than me. 4ft 11 here. But I wouldn't date a man under 5ft 7.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Shwanald said:


> I voted for my body type (Built fat) cause im not a chick. What can i say I like working out but I love to eat


A real man. :crazy:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

firedell said:


> Most men are taller than me. 4ft 11 here. But I wouldn't date a man under 5ft 7.


That's kind of my problem, the thing is I don't think I'd shun someone under 5'7" but it just seems like I always end up with guys taller than that all the way up to 6'6" with one guy (and surprisingly it worked well.) It's not deliberate but I do tend to be more attracted to the ones who are about a foot taller than me, likely a subconscious need to feel safe and protected, either way it's lots of fun :happy:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ I definitely feel like I should be safe and protected but I don't demand a 5'11" or taller woman. Not so funny is it when the idea is reversed on you to rule out almost the entire population.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol the more you know what you want/prefer, i think the better in general. you're that much closer to finding what you want in someone! if people think its a little shallow, then they do, it's your preference, not theirs.

i may be short and thin and whatever else, but i'm not bitter because someone that i liked didn't like me in the same way lets say, fair is fair.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I can only really see preference being a problem when someone is dishonest about it. I have been in situations/seen them/been guilty of it myself, where you don't tell the person you are getting involved with that they just really aren't your physical preference.. then eventually they realize this and feel unattractive in your eyes, or like they are being settled for in some way. I decided somewhere along the way that I wouldn't do that to someone or have that done to me. 

Honesty is whats important, not preference so much.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Well now I feel better lol. I felt that was what I was actually doing but that I was being superficial at the same time, when really I'm just trying to avoid all that discomfort for me AND them later on. It's a waste of time, energy and people end up getting hurt in the end more than they probably would have if you just cut things off (dont' know how else to put it) from the beginning. If I put myself in that situation where I was the one crushing and they were not even close to interested, I'd have to say I'd prefer knowing ahead of time, it would hurt less.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Where's the preference for just healthy? Doesn't matter to me how big the muscles are as long as he's healthy and able to keep up with me.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Where's the preference for just healthy? Doesn't matter to me how big the muscles are as long as he's healthy and able to keep up with me.


Yep. And I think that most of our attraction thats determined by instinct isn't extremely detailed beyond that: health. Theres lots of bullshit floating around about a certain shape or particular measurements being *the* ideal.. But theres no proof, and certainly no proof that its an actual instinctual thing (and not programmed by culture).

Healthy, thats what people should strive to be anyway - not some surreal looking plastic freak. :happy:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Agreed. Enough with the 6'0" minimum expectation for men and enough of the breast size requirements for women. As I read someonewhere else: I'll stop refusing you for being fat if you stop refusing me for being short.

And yes, I still have an ax to grind.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Fit and ripped :blushed:


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Ripped/athletic or strong fat plz!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Lesbian here! Woo! *waves rainbow flag*

Now that that's out in the open seriously, you fucking liars. Chubby guys are cute and all but who the fuck likes obese men? They might die! 

Liars. Seriously. I'd even prefer a ripped *looks back at pictures*...a fit and ripped guy. Liars. We're not talking about personality, we're talking about looks. Stop being pansies. I'm assuming we're strictly talking about looks and I find it hard to believe people would rather a fat or skinny guy over a muscular guy when it comes to looks.




icarus1984 said:


> Alright Ladies (or guys) it is your time to pick your ideal bodytype that you find attractive. Don't give me that looks don't matter BS. :laughing:


Yeah, that's what the OP said.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

slim but crafted body. physical appearance is important


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Lesbian here! Woo! *waves rainbow flag*
> 
> Now that that's out in the open seriously, you fucking liars. Chubby guys are cute and all but who the fuck likes obese men? They might die!
> 
> ...




People like what they like, if everyone preferred the toned muscular man then everyone would compete over the same individuals and that would just be boring. Plus, you know, chubby chasers. They seem to prefer the squish. Which I understand, it can be interesting to play with.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

zyzzyva said:


> People like what they like, if everyone preferred the toned muscular man then everyone would compete over the same individuals and that would just be boring. Plus, you know, chubby chasers. They seem to prefer the squish. Which I understand, it can be interesting to play with.


O_O

fat people are funny in general.


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

absent air said:


> O_O
> 
> fat people are funny in general.


I like to see how different people can feel from one another, it's like the difference between toast and bread. The same but not the same. It's just fascinating. For me the fun is exploring someones body, regardless of shape. Which isn't really viewed too positively by most people as you *have* to have a solid preference, rather than a wandering "oh, you're nice. let's do it" mind set.

As far as being funny is concerned I tend to find them just as unfunny as every other blob of living matter in this world.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

zyzzyva said:


> I like to see how different people can feel from one another, it's like the difference between toast and bread. The same but not the same. It's just fascinating. For me the fun is exploring someones body, regardless of shape. Which isn't really viewed too positively by most people as you *have* to have a solid preference, rather than a wandering "oh, you're nice. let's do it" mind set.
> 
> As far as being funny is concerned I tend to find them just as unfunny as every other blob of living matter in this world.


i think you're too neutral at this point

The most survivish genes have to be kept alive


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

absent air said:


> i think you're too neutral at this point
> 
> The most survivish genes have to be kept alive


More than likely.
It's like a bad habit, ridiculously hard to shake off.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

zyzzyva said:


> More than likely.
> It's like a bad habit, ridiculously hard to shake off.


you have a very different view on this. :laughing:


----------

